# Help I'm lost!!!



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

I am no where new to plowing. I've been asked alot this year to take on some plow accounts. I have been doing commercial plowing for 10 years and managing accounts. I don't know the business side of it. I can do the work with no issues. Can anyone point me in the right direction for this so I can get the ball rolling ASAP please!? I will be joining sema this week. I would like to purchase the Sean Adams info books as sell but his site is down. I'm interested on his sample documents and bid forms, sample contracts and so on.


Please help me


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

09dieselguy;1834099 said:


> I am no where new to plowing. I've been asked alot this year to take on some plow accounts. I have been doing commercial plowing for 10 years and managing accounts. I don't know the business side of it. I can do the work with no issues. Can anyone point me in the right direction for this so I can get the ball rolling ASAP please!? I will be joining sema this week. I would like to purchase the Sean Adams info books as sell but his site is down. I'm interested on his sample documents and bid forms, sample contracts and so on.
> 
> Please help me


I'd say make sure you are organized. Make sure your documenting. Make sure you know what billing is out and when its due. There's lots of sample documents online.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Form a company as an LLC or get Incorporated.
Get Business Insurance 
Workmans Comp. Insurance. 
EIN # Sale Tax #
Every State is different on what you need to have. But you will need most or all of this first before you go out bidding. In WI for example Snow plowing does not have sales tax but grass mowing does, go figure.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

maxwellp;1834170 said:


> In WI for example Snow plowing does not have sales tax but grass mowing does, go figure.


That's really strange

Here in are city We have to tax everything now any service we provide


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Well WI has a Tax book like a phone book. If you replace a furnace -No sales tax, Fix it - you pay sales tax. The list is way to long.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

maxwellp;1834170 said:


> In WI for example Snow plowing does not have sales tax but grass mowing does, go figure.


Same in MN.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Working on llc stuff now. I work to many hours on my normaly company job. Hard to set stuff up when I'm alwys working. Will need to take a day off to take care of some things.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

09dieselguy;1834544 said:


> Working on llc stuff now. I work to many hours on my normaly company job. Hard to set stuff up when I'm alwys working. Will need to take a day off to take care of some things.


So your going to quit you job and jump right in?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1834547 said:


> So your going to quit you job and jump right in?


..............


----------



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

*Take a look at this website*

This has helped several companies get and keep there stuff organized.
everything can be customized to what you want or need
there are both landscape demo companies and snow plow demo company.. Just examples of what might work but remember anything can be added or changed.

www.expanditsmartforms.com


----------

